
Voyager 40th anniversary posters - walkingolof
https://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/downloads/
======
ballenf
[https://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/downloads/#gallery-
infographics...](https://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/downloads/#gallery-
infographics-2)

That is awesome. Only wish it didn't crop out current voyager 1 & 2 locations.
And included Pluto for old time's sake.

~~~
wlesieutre
The top part isn't to scale, so including current positions out past the
planets in that wouldn't be very meaningful. They're on the bottom edge along
with Pluto though!

Label for those numbers is a bit tiny at the left, they're millions of miles.

EDIT: Though I see it's got New Horizons headed on a trajectory to Pluto, it's
just from ~2008 so it hadn't gotten there yet.

------
sgt
I had one of those printed up (the Grand Tour one). It looks absolutely
beautiful.

~~~
Moral_
What website/vendor did you use to print one?

~~~
digitalsushi
I have been using canvaspop.com for prints at home. They're affordable, more
than they are great, but from the couch they look fine. I haven't done much
experimenting with higher DPI, and all that stuff. Sending them a 72dpi HD jpg
has been enough for a 20x16 print, about 40 bucks with a coupon code that is
easy to google.

------
mkmk
Any way of finding out who the artists that made these are?

------
landhar
I wish they had made a quality poster of the golden record.

~~~
pavlov
Or a vinyl reprint for hipsters?

(Edit: this comment got severely downvoted, but I'm actually serious -- I
think a reprint of the record would be a nice product considering the
resurgence of record players.)

~~~
davewongillies
Damn, I guess I'm a hipster then since I'm on the kickstarter for the repress:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ozmarecords/voyager-
gol...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ozmarecords/voyager-golden-
record-40th-anniversary-edition)

~~~
justin66
Damn, that is some pure... Kickstarter. You have to poke around a minute or
two to figure out that basically, getting the record on vinyl and not a bunch
of related kipple costs a hundred bucks.

It's a cool idea but it's too bad about the cost.

~~~
davewongillies
It wasn't just the record (3 pieces of fully remastered vinyl at that), it
also came with:

\- Lithograph of Voyager Golden Record cover diagram, gold metallic ink on
archival paper

\- a Voyager trajectories turntable slipmat

\- a hard cover book containing all images included on the original Voyager
Interstellar Record, gallery of images transmitted back from the Voyager
probes, and a new essay by Timothy Ferris, producer of the original golden
record

\- Voyager Golden Record diagram pin

~~~
justin66
It would be fun to get a copy of the record that flew and no kipple, for a
reasonable price. That's all I meant.

~~~
soneil
Depending on your definition of reasonable price;
[http://www.ozmarecords.com/shop](http://www.ozmarecords.com/shop)

(trivia: the replica is on 3 discs as the original was 16⅔rpm)

